# englisches woerterbuch

## plasmagunman

kennt jemand ein englisch-deutsches woerterbuch, das mit portage installiert werden kann? bisher habe ich steak benutzt und bevor ich das von hand kompiliere wuerde ich lieber ein von gentoo integriertes nehmen.

oder noch besser: kennt jemand ein deutsch-englisch-spanisches woerterbuch?

----------

## slak

ich kenne kein deutsch-englisch-spanisch woerterbuch, aber das beste deutsch-englisch woerterbuch is wohl dict.leo.org; 

dazu gab es ein nettes python script unter freshmeat: http://freshmeat.net/projects/leo; komischerweise wurde es jedoch runtergenommen; solltest du es haben wollen, kann ich es die jederzeit mailen

----------

## plasmagunman

ja klar, schick' mir das mal an

plasmagunman@gmx.de

danke.

----------

